# StadiumDB.com's Stadium of the Year Award



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

StadiumDB.com offers an annual "Stadium of the Year" award, for new or revamped stadiums opened throughout the past calendar year. It's the world's biggest online stadium award competition going on right now, and the vote for 2020 is the 11th edition. This year, twenty candidates are in play (the most significant ones are Allegiant Stadium and SoFi Stadium).

As explained on this page, all it takes is you selecting your best five stadiums from a list of candidates. You give a five-star rating for your best stadium, 4-stars for your second best, etc., all the way down to one star. Personally, I like to use a tournament format to determine my choices (usually it's two single-elimination rounds at the most).


----------



## GunnerJacket (Jan 25, 2008)

My vote is in, and if my selections lose then I'm claiming fraud!


----------



## ChrisLondon (Dec 15, 2020)

I haven't a clue where the Allegiant Stadium and SoFi Stadiums are located. Instead of using sponsored titles, why not just refer to them by their club or city names?


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

ChrisLondon said:


> I haven't a clue where the Allegiant Stadium and SoFi Stadiums are located. Instead of using sponsored titles, why not just refer to them by their club or city names?


Selected criticism? Most of the stadiums on the list don't have names that the average person can identify. Sanga Stadium? Education City Stadium? Lynn Family Stadium? 

The name of the stadium is what it is. If you can't be arsed to read the next line under the stadium name then don't complain.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Final Results for the 2020 Stadium of the Year Popular Vote and Jury Vote

*Popular Vote*
Sultan Ibrahim Stadium, Iksandar Puteri, Malaysia
Allegiant Stadium, Las Vegas, Nevada, United States
Ahmad bin Ali Stadium, Al-Rayyan, Qatar

*Jury Vote*
SoFi Stadium, Inglewood, California, United States
Stade de la Tuiliere, Lausanne, Switzerland
Xi'an Olympic Sports Centre Stadium, Xi'an, China

*Final Five of my SotY Selection Tournament*
Sofi Stadium, Inglewood, California, United States
Allegiant Stadium, Las Vegas, Nevada, United States
Sanga Stadium By KYOCERA, Kameoka, Japan
Xi'an Olympic Sports Centre Stadium, Xi'an, China
Stade de la Tuilliere, Lausanne, Switzerland

Stadium of the Year 2020 – StadiumDB.com


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

With the nomination period for the 12th edition of the Stadium of the Year competition (for venues opened in 2021) ending on February 2, are there any major stadium rebuilds besides the ones already listed (I understand that in the nomination period, rebuilds are more tricky than new-builds).


----------



## BhamJim (Jul 8, 2009)

Pretty sickening that the venues in Qatar should even be included, never mind actually get votes, all things considered.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Voting for the SotY edition for stadiums inaugurated in 2021 starts today and ends March 14 at midnight (London time). 23 stadiums made the final cut (including three venues of this year's FIFA World Cup). Unfortunately, the Lusail Stadium (which will host the WC's final) is not one of them, because it _still_ hasn't been inaugurated despite having finished its construction before the end of 2021.

Here are the rules for my own Selection Tournament:


You have to have _exactly_ five choices for your vote to be counted, so the number of candidates for each round will be set at numbers divisible by five (for example, in a single-elimination tournament, the first round will have 20 stadiums, and the second round will have 10 stadiums).
If the number of confirmed stadiums exceeds 25, there will be a round-robin phase before the single-elimination phase, ending with the five weakest candidates being eliminated.
In the single-elimination phase, the stadium that impresses me the least In each matchup (in terms of architecture, connectivity, etc.) will be eliminated, with the other stadium moving ahead.

Anyone else want to try a tournament format to determine _your own_ choices, too?


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

The final results for the 2021 Stadium of the Year competition were unveiled last Tuesday.

Estadio El Sadar, in Pamplona, Navarre, Spain, came out on top. In second is Estadio Unico Madre de Ciudades, in Santiago del Estero, Argentina; and in third is Estadio Banco Guayaquil, in Quito, Ecuador.

The final five of my selection tournament (which I waited until 3 AM in the early morning of March 13 to submit):
1. Al Bayt Stadium, Al Khor, Qatar
2. Morodok Techo National Stadium, Phnom Penh, Cambodia
3. Al Thumama Stadium, Doha, Qatar
4. Q2 Stadium, Austin, Texas, United States
5. Estadio El Sadar, Pamplona, Spain

What's notable is El Sadar managed to actually get more points than the following three contenders combined. Also, for awhile, I was leaning towards having Morodok Techo Stadium at #1, and Al-Bayt stadium at #2 in my Final Five because of Al Bayt Stadium being slated to have its capacity cut in half after this year's FIFA World Cup. Also, there was no Jury Vote this year; This is only the Public Vote.

Full results here.


----------



## olos88 (Jul 29, 2010)

The nomination period for the 13th edition (for the Stadium of the Year 2022) is now open:

Stadium of the Year 2022: Time for your nominations!


----------

